# Flat Screen Gang Box Rough In Height?



## Dennis Alwon

I have the owners decide where it should be and I usually leave the wire in the wall so I can move it to avoid brackets. This has always been an issue because most people have not picked out a tv so they don't even know what size. Think is they also need wires from the TV to the cable boxes etc. I always recommend they get an audio visual guy in before they sheetrock to determine this and do the pre-wire


----------



## macmikeman

Well, since the iPhone generation can no longer look up properly due to hunching over continuously all day staring at their little crystal balls, I would suggest mounting it at floor level.


----------



## PatrickPresti

Thanks for the info. Would you use surge protector receptacles or surge protector breakers for the tv's?


----------



## Southeast Power

PatrickPresti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What height would you mount the gang boxes for wall mount flat screen tv's in bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


5' standard height.
Anything else has to be specified for us.


----------



## emtnut

macmikeman said:


> Well, since the iPhone generation can no longer look up properly due to hunching over continuously all day staring at their little crystal balls, I would suggest mounting it at floor level.


Thanks for the laugh :laughing: Saw one today at my SH, curved neck at 'maybe' 20yrs old :blink:


----------



## daveEM

Anytime someone wants a wall mount TV I send them to a real theater and make em sit in the front row.

When they come home with their eyeballs still staring at the stars cause they can't straighten their necks we decide on a 12 inch from the floor outlet.


----------



## Azspark

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have the owners decide where it should be and I usually leave the wire in the wall so I can move it to avoid brackets. This has always been an issue because most people have not picked out a tv so they don't even know what size. Think is they also need wires from the TV to the cable boxes etc. I always recommend they get an audio visual guy in before they sheetrock to determine this and do the pre-wire



Great advice! We always go off what home owner wants or what the low voltage guys want us to do. But 5 foot or so seems to be pretty standard.


----------



## splatz

In bedrooms, hanging the TV higher usually works out better. 

For TV surge protection, the best thing is to use a bridge kit. One end of the bridge goes where the cable box and etc. will go. 

http://www.aifittings.com/landing/tv-bridge-kits/


----------



## luckylerado

PatrickPresti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What height would you mount the gang boxes for wall mount flat screen tv's in bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


 I find it is better to leave a whip in the wall and use a remodel box after bracket is installed.

Easy upsell by the way. You can sell them the mount at trim out.


----------

